# Goldfields Mulga



## Bloomster (Dec 22, 2011)

Hello ladies and gentlemen
Here is a couple photos of the animal myself and a few friends found whilst out night driving






















Hope you all enjoy the photos... We did not take all the good camera gear out with us, so these are the best shots we could get. 

Located around Kalgoorlie WA

Bloomers


----------



## damian83 (Dec 22, 2011)

decent pics for a poor camera, well done


----------



## moloch05 (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice shots. Did you see other reptiles as well?


----------



## hugsta (Dec 22, 2011)

I'd love to see the pics with a good camera than...lol. Great pics and animal. Thanks for sharing.
Daz


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 22, 2011)

Good shots regardless of camera quality! Very nice animal! Thanks for sharing


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 22, 2011)

Niiiice! How big? Did you find anything else?


----------



## Bloomster (Dec 22, 2011)

These are the other pics.

This first animal was pretty drab and didnt try hard for photos

Crested bicycle dragan Ct. cristatus





Next set was a a first for me so i was pretty stoked! Suta fasciata - Rosen's snake




















Hope you all enjoyed!
Bloomers

The Mulga was about 1m long.
The rosen's snake was only 150mm long


----------



## moloch05 (Dec 23, 2011)

Rosen's are great looking little snakes. This one does not seem as orange as some that I have seen furthern north.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice pics all of them. Is that cristatus missing a bit of its tail?


----------



## Rattler (Dec 23, 2011)

thanks for sharing8)


----------



## Bloomster (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes the cristatus was missing a portion of her tail.. seemed healed okay though.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710a using Tapatalk


----------

